# Extra Fruit Fly Capture Methods



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

I know there are a few methods out there to catch any extra fruit flies that have been left over for the feeding but I just wanted to create a thread of a collection of methods. But for this one, I want it to mainly focus on things we can keep in the terrarium. Some examples:

Mourning Geckos: Mourning geckos are parthenogenetic geckos that have been kept with dart frogs and have been known to eat fruit flies along with crested gecko diet.

Carnivorous Plants: Plants that have evolved to eat insects along with photosynthesis. Some examples include venus fly traps, pitcher plants, and the dew plants. Some concerns include the issue with small frogs and froglets also being eaten. 

It would be awesome if you guys gave some good methods(no traps) that we can keep in terrarium and could also get rid of extra fruit flies. Thanks!


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

not exactly a "capture" method but a little piece of fruit like tiny chunk of apple, grape or anything like that will encourage flies to stay inside the viv's rather than going on adventures in the rest of the house. 

and then sort of along those lines, should find yourself with a few escapee ff's (or any other insect for that matter) a propane instant start blowtorch makes about the most effective and satisfying "flyswatter" around. The heat bloom from a burst / trigger pull is surprising effective at outright killing them and if not that at least crisping off their wings from quite fair distance -mid air too. 

it's quite a bit safer than the initial OMG blowtorch for flyswatter thoughts that race through everyone's mind but yeah don't be stupid either.


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendation. Here is a link to a recent thread with some carnivorous plants: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/288802-complete-vivarium-kit-fom-neherp-12x12x18.html


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

All my flies seem to find their way into the water filmed film canisters I have in the tank and drown. On another note, I keep my cultures in a sterlite 3 drawer cabinet next to my viv. The bottom of the drawer has egg crate and dusted with DE powder for mites. Escapees seem to be attracted back to the culture and the DE powder takes care of most of them.


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion, I also have lots of flies drowning in my canisters. Does anyone have any species of carnivorous plants that are small and safe for frogs?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

If excess FF in your viv are a problem, why not just feed out fewer flies in the first place?


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm pretty experienced in keeping carnivorous plants. They are fascinating and a hobby all by themselves. A few Species could possibly work long term, some would need to be removed for their required winter dormancy. All would require some type of specialized care. As a general rule CPs need HIGH light, RO water and moist soil. Nepenthes and cape sundews like to stay moist, not saturated. American Pitcher plants (sarracenia), non-tropical sundews and venus fly traps like high light and saturated soil.

Long-term no dormancy:
-Drosera Capensis aka Cape Sundew. I've kept them with thumbnails and no problems. Possibly a hazard for newly metamorphed froglet thumbs if you tank raise. However they are not very sturdy my auratus trampled mine to death.
-Nepenthes sp. Tropical pitcher plants are great but in my experience they will get too big and bushy for a vivarium. Maybe you could get a smaller plant and remove it when it gets big. In my experience they drop all their pitchers if you prune them. Given the proper amount of space these would be the best CPs IMO.

Temporary (dormancy required):
-Pitcher plants sarracenia sp. would work great. I recommend Sarracenia purpurea since it's shorter and does well in lower lighting conditions than other CPs. However be careful of 'hooded' species such as sarracenia minor. I've had my outside ones catch small lizards that get trapped in their pitchers. 

I WOULD NOT put Venus Flytraps in with dart frogs unless they were smaller traps and/or bigger frogs.


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Dane said:


> If excess FF in your viv are a problem, why not just feed out fewer flies in the first place?


Well, I usually keep a small bottle cap of fruit fly media inside to help keep the flies in one place and even with fruit, they breed and produce even more. Also I think fruit fly escapees are a common problem so I just want to compile some methods.


----------

